# Algae Identification



## bazz (22 Apr 2021)

Hi,
Could anyone help make a positive ID on this algae please, I've tried to compare it with lots of photos on here and elsewhere including James 'Planted Tank' Algae Identifier and still can't tell if it's Staghorn, Hair, Thread or what?
I've just noticed a couple of tufts have popped up.





Many thanks!
Bazz


----------



## Hufsa (22 Apr 2021)

Does look like staghorn, although maybe on steroids 😳


----------



## bazz (24 Apr 2021)

I came to the conclusion from visual comparison that it was Staghorn but it's now been in neat Easycarbo for 48 hours and is still green.



Back to the drawing board!


----------

